# Lost Pigeon needs home



## bob phelps (May 23, 2010)

A banded pigeon has arrived at my doorstep. The pigeon is banded #( AU 2010 PBC 379). I have contacted the owner ,who has not responded in over a week.
I can not care for this pigeon and would like help finding it a home. I am located in Wellington, FL . Help![email protected]


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Bob,
Thanks for your interest and caring for this pigeon - I am a bit distant from you, but I am sure you'll be hearing from someone nearby shortly.

Hugh,


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I sent ya a PM...



bob phelps said:


> A banded pigeon has arrived at my doorstep. The pigeon is banded #( AU 2010 PBC 379). I have contacted the owner ,who has not responded in over a week.
> I can not care for this pigeon and would like help finding it a home. I am located in Wellington, FL . Help![email protected]


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I live right here in Okeechobee and have sent you an email.

Mark/Ace


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ace...go to bob's contact informtion and send him an email directly with your contact information. He may not be set up to receive notifications form this site.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Charis said:


> Ace...go to bob's contact informtion and send him an email directly with your contact information. He may not be set up to receive notifications form this site.


That is what i did.

Thanks, Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Talked with Bob last night. I will be picking up the bird thursday.

Ace


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Talked with Bob last night. I will be picking up the bird thursday.
> 
> Ace


good! let us know what it is like.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ace in the hole said:


> Talked with Bob last night. I will be picking up the bird thursday.
> 
> Ace


Good deal, am glad to hear it!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the rest of the story

Bob did everything he could to get this bird back to the owner. Another member of the owners club met with Bob and picked up the bird for him. That should have been the end of this story, right? Well, two days later the pigeon was back. Either the owner let the bird back out and it just took off back to Bob's or the club member who picked it up released the bird thinking it would go back to its owner. After letting the owner know the bird was back Bob has not heard back from him and that is when he posted it here.

I will post back here once I have the bird. All's well that ends well.....


Ace


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> Here is the rest of the story
> 
> Bob did everything he could to get this bird back to the owner. Another member of the owners club met with Bob and picked up the bird for him. That should have been the end of this story, right? Well, two days later the pigeon was back. Either the owner let the bird back out and it just took off back to Bob's or the club member who picked it up released the bird thinking it would go back to its owner. After letting the owner know the bird was back Bob has not heard back from him and that is when he posted it here.
> 
> ...


 sounds like this bird has got some great homing skills, just dint like the home it started out at is all lol


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

This is one smart bird. She has been flying as a free bird at bob's place. She would watch him go into the building that her cage was in between 3:30 and 4pm each day. Bob would open the cage door so she could get into the feed and she would fly into the building and go into the cage to eat and drink. After eating she would fly up into the hay loft for the night. She was free to come and go as she pleased but was always there and ready at dinner time.

By the looks of her she is a long distance bird and other than being just a bit thin she is in great shape. I would say she is between two and three months old. 

Sorry for the bad pic. She had a few wing feathers out of place.

*Thank you Bob for taking care of a bird in need.*
Ace

View attachment 15720


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> This is one smart bird. She has been flying as a free bird at bob's place. She would watch him go into the building that her cage was in between 3:30 and 4pm each day. Bob would open the cage door so she could get into the feed and she would fly into the building and go into the cage to eat and drink. After eating she would fly up into the hay loft for the night. She was free to come and go as she pleased but was always there and ready at dinner time.
> 
> By the looks of her she is a long distance bird and other than being just a bit thin she is in great shape. I would say she is between two and three months old.
> 
> ...


wish the approval of the pic would be approved she sounds like an awesome bird to me.. its so easy to fall in love with a bird thats got some kind of mojo working in their favor ..I once had this bird that would use my loft as a roosting place and would work the bobs and get out thru them to head out into the open skies during the day .. the sad things is one day she never came home and I still miss that bird to this day  I called her spybot but she was an awesome pigeon none the less and made my day every time she came back before nightfall ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> wish the approval of the pic would be approved...


DONE

she is a lovely bird and definitely smart.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

nice looking bird Ace. Glad you got her!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Just a quick update*. She is doing good.

Right now she is going through a complete med program before she is put into the loft. She was wormed yesterday and did have rownd worms. Now maybe she'll be able to put that weight back on.

Ace


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you are keeping her isolated, as is protocal when bringing a new bird into the loft. Good she got wormed. What other meds are you starting her on??? Make sure to follow up with probiotics.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice looking bird! Smart and lucky


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm glad to hear you are keeping her isolated, as is protocal when bringing a new bird into the loft. Good she got wormed. What other meds are you starting her on??? Make sure to follow up with probiotics.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


The day I picked her up she got a pegosan Tablet for canker, coccidiosis and infections of the mucus membrane. She was also treated for external parasites.

The next day no meds just probios in the water.

Day three wormed with three drops Ivomec 1% in the morning ( dead worms had passed by late afternoon ). Ivomec will also help with external parasites. Then her water was swiched to medicated water containing a 4 in one. This 4 in one treatment will last seven days treating for Canker, E-coil, Paratyphoid and coccidiosis. 

When the 4 in one treatment is done she will get probios for two days. At the end of the second day she will get dewormed again. If she has any worms in her yet they should pass that night.

The following day if all is well with her she will go into the loft were probios and garlic will be in their water for one week.

Ace


----------

